# Oyster Sunmover Solar Panels: "Free" electricity



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Flipping through MMM which arrived today, I spotted Transleisure is selling the above, 75W, at a snip of £1799 fully fitted.

Their strapline is "The answer is YES; now what's the question?". I thought how about "Is this the ultimate victory of sales and marketing over common sense?"

Any more for any more?

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Can't find it on the website so perhaps it's a special offer for MMM readers.
We don't take MMM now so won't be tempted.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This is the beasty:
http://tinyurl.com/ayaxd


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hmm 

They are quoting 3 - 5 times more efficiency by pointing the thing at the sun all day long on an automatic tracking system. 

To me that says at best (sun overhead on a flat roof installation) a standard 75 watt panel which will normally give out say 5.5amps, but their panel is 3 - 5 times more efficient, so 3 times is 16 amps plus. 

And at sunrise or sunset, by pointing the panel at the far away sun, it will be 5 times more efficient, dunno - never tried it, but if the suns out strong in the morning my flat 100w panel is normally getting 2 or 3 amps out. 

It's a bit overquoted methinks. 

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*1799 euros*

Something lost (or gained) in translation methinks.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes. It's called profit.


----------

